

Programming Languages Criticisms - networked
https://github.com/saniv/text/tree/master/criticism

======
rplst8
I once had a college professor say something like, "Don't criticize a language
for what it can't do, rather look at what it does well."

He explained this by saying that most languages were designed for a specific
purpose, and tradeoffs are always made that cause some parts of a language to
be bad at certain tasks.

Not sure if this is universally true, but I felt it was sound reasoning.

------
drivingmenuts
"PHP is Jewish language, developed by Israeli company with unclear agenda."

Stopped reading right there.

~~~
sehqlr
I even looked at the blame for that file, to see if it was added by saniv. It
was, and it's stayed that way since initial commit in late 2013.

------
informatimago
You may take it as a satirical piece, and read it only for the fun. :-)

But otherwise there won't be anything useful or real to get from it,
unfortunately :-(

------
elros
I was expecting actual constructive criticism, not rants.

Now, rants would be fine if they were true, but they aren't – lots of examples
are just false.[0]

If they're not even rants, so then just satire remains, but when reading thru
the repo it hits me that the satirical value, if any, is very small.

meh.

[0] e.g. it says that in Lua `nil + 1` is not allowed while `(not nil) + 1` is
and yields 2. In reality, `(not nil) + 1` gives an "attempt to perform
arithmetic on a boolean value" error.

------
wz1000
[https://wiki.theory.org/YourLanguageSucks](https://wiki.theory.org/YourLanguageSucks)

------
lucasnemeth
It just have one criticism about Java. Bah. Can't trust this

------
jjnoakes
The six C++ expressions listed are not equivalent. They have different types
(try using them in sizeof(), or assigning them to something...)

